# Offering custom Saya and custom re-handles



## BJE1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello All,

I would like to start by saying that I am really happy to be a Hobbyist Craftsman. For my full time job I am a Chef in NYC. Right now I am in-between jobs and would like to take on some work to help pay the bills. I also just really love doing this stuff. I am offering up 15 spots to start, for custom sayas and re-handling services. The turn around time will be fairly quick on these. Any question you can message me on here or shoot me an e mail at [email protected]. Look forward to making some cool projects with you all.

Best,
Byron


----------



## BJE1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Bump


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 22, 2018)

How can this thread be in "Show Your Work" subforum without any pics in it tho? 

Great looking work in your other thread tho!


----------



## BJE1 (Oct 22, 2018)

They are all in the other thread lol.


----------



## Godslayer (Oct 22, 2018)

Step 1: Make an instagram
Step 2: post it here
Step 3: ????
Step 4: Profit


----------



## BJE1 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a Instagram. It’s byron_evert.


----------



## scllyjke (May 30, 2019)

BJE1 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to start by saying that I am really happy to be a Hobbyist Craftsman. For my full time job I am a Chef in NYC. Right now I am in-between jobs and would like to take on some work to help pay the bills. I also just really love doing this stuff. I am offering up 15 spots to start, for custom sayas and re-handling services. The turn around time will be fairly quick on these. Any question you can message me on here or shoot me an e mail at [email protected]. Look forward to making some cool projects with you all.
> 
> ...


Keep hustling buddy. I can see you're passionate on what you are dooing.


----------

